# March 18-21 - there goes Billski....



## billski (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I brought hail and wet snow to the Berkshires last Saturday and Sunday; Hoping for better things in Colorado when I arrive tommorrow.

The NWS seems to think I'm bringing the snow, so I'd suggest you re-think your weekend plans  

For Colorado
.LONG TERM...THURSDAY THROUGH MONDAY...

MODELS STILL POINTING TOWARD A SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM FOR THE
LATTER PART OF THE WEEK.
...
APPEARS THAT MANY MOUNTAIN RANGES WITHIN THE CWFA WILL SEE OVER A FOOT BY
SATURDAY MORNING.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 16, 2010)

Have phun Big Boy !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marcski (Mar 16, 2010)

Go big, Bill.  I loved your Bousquet and Thunderbolt TR's looking forward to Co. Where are you going to be skiing. I haven't skied in Co. in about 18 years.


----------



## roark (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Bill, wanna go to Utah next year?


----------



## billski (Mar 16, 2010)

Utah sounds good.  I'd better start sniffin out deals for UT now.  

I'll be at Vail 2x days, Beaver Creek 1x day.  You can't be choosy when it's all free.   I couldn't afford to do all this wandering around if I wasn't on the full time hunt for deals.

I think I'm gonna steal a real camera to take with me this time..


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 16, 2010)

have a great time!  looking forward to the TRs --


----------



## kingslug (Mar 16, 2010)

billski said:


> Utah sounds good.  I'd better start sniffin out deals for UT now.
> 
> I'll be at Vail 2x days, Beaver Creek 1x day.  You can't be choosy when it's all free.   I couldn't afford to do all this wandering around if I wasn't on the full time hunt for deals.
> 
> I think I'm gonna steal a real camera to take with me this time..



Extended stay hotels...cost me 28.95 a night with a coupon. 12 miles from Alta.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Mar 16, 2010)

Be sure to ski Ollies and Heavy Metal in Blue Sky Basin while you're at Vail!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 17, 2010)

Have fun in Colorado Bill.  .

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 17, 2010)

Send us some great pics Bill!  Have fun!  

Cheers!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 17, 2010)

Bring some snow pleeeeaaseeee. The suns been cooking all week. Even Loveland saw 40 the last two days. Vail was probably in the 50's.

P.S. only bring substantial amounts-I'm all set with 3 inches on frozen corn.


----------



## billski (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok.  Here is your snow.  Sitting in vail as I write.  You will regret not following me! 
pics on return.
Z004-010-013-190600-
/O.CON.KGJT.WS.W.0011.100319T0000Z-100320T1200Z/
ELKHEAD AND PARK MOUNTAINS-
GORE AND ELK MOUNTAINS/CENTRAL MOUNTAIN VALLEYS-FLATTOPS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...COLUMBINE...TOPONAS...ASPEN...VAIL...
SNOWMASS...BUFORD...TRAPPERS LAKE
351 PM MDT THU MAR 18 2010

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM MDT
SATURDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM MDT SATURDAY.

* TIMING...THIS EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY NIGHT.

* SNOW ACCUMULATION...6 TO 18 INCHES WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS
  FROM RABBIT EARS PASS SOUTHWARD. LESSER AMOUNTS ON MOUNT
  WERNER.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 19, 2010)

Seriously what are the odds dude! I am so stoked for you it looks like a pretty good one. Saturday will be the day IMO. If you can go a little east near the divide I feel they will do even better, but then again if it goes down like this locally you'll be all set.


----------



## billski (Mar 19, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Seriously what are the odds dude! I am so stoked for you it looks like a pretty good one. Saturday will be the day IMO. If you can go a little east near the divide I feel they will do even better, but then again if it goes down like this locally you'll be all set.



Where r u?


----------



## snoseek (Mar 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Where r u?



Denver. Listen the important thing is to ski north facing stuff tomorrow. Start on the front and eventually check out blue sky. I think the back bowls got really cooked all week and will maybe ski tough until it really piles up. Have fun!

Edit-by tomorrow in the afternoon it will all be $$$$ I think


----------



## billski (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the advice.  We hit every major sector including Blue sky on Thursday, thanks to having an uber-efficient guide with lift cutting privs.  
By noon many places had softened enough including bowls.
Friday will be an entirely diff day with valley temps never above 32.
Timing of the snowfall will be everything.
Why did you pick noth facing?  Upslope potential perhaps?


----------



## billski (Mar 19, 2010)

We are obliged to hit beaver creek on Saturday, which i am beginning to regret.


----------



## billski (Mar 19, 2010)

6" and dumping.
Gonna be a fiiiiiine day!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 19, 2010)

good on ya Bill !!!  GO GET IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midd (Mar 19, 2010)

billski said:


> We are obliged to hit beaver creek on Saturday, which i am beginning to regret.




you'll miss out on the crowds, enjoy fantastic customer service and still get great skiing. 

I was there last saturday.  the beav gets a bad wrap constantly being juxtaposed with vail, on it's own, I love the place.  

earned a new level of respect for DH skiers after going down the birds of prey course.  can't imagine doing it at 70mph.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Utah sounds good.  I'd better start sniffin out deals for UT now.



If you get a WA pass next year, tickets at Alta are $30 ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2010)

midd said:


> you'll miss out on the crowds, enjoy fantastic customer service and still get great skiing.
> 
> I was there last saturday.  the beav gets a bad wrap constantly being juxtaposed with vail, on it's own, I love the place.
> 
> earned a new level of respect for DH skiers after going down the birds of prey course.  can't imagine doing it at 70mph.



x2


----------



## billski (Mar 19, 2010)

12" heavy like end of feb @ magic.
Back bowls windy, windslab and drifts.  Most of day on front which is....
North facing
swapped skis for fatties xclnt move.
I am a vegetable.
I am totally wasted.
wake me in the morning.  Coma time, blah blah blah
no tr till consciousness returns


----------



## snoseek (Mar 19, 2010)

Dude the Beav is good shit, You'll be suprised I think. I like it better than Vail I think. I don't know maybe they will get shadowed a little from this impulse. They net better on a different flow than Vail. Either way stay on North facing shit once again, Green trees>Aspens this time of year. Go get it tomorrow should be real good.


----------



## billski (Mar 19, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Dude the Beav is good shit, You'll be suprised I think. I like it better than Vail I think. I don't know maybe they will get shadowed a little from this impulse. They net better on a different flow than Vail. Either way stay on North facing shit once again, Green trees>Aspens this time of year. Go get it tomorrow should be real good.



Thanks.  I have an open mind, no worries I'll be there.
We get another tour.  Lots and lots of folk made it
to vail today;too many peeps for me .  Looking for fewer peeps at bc.
Vail was mostly tracked out today..


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2010)

BC was quite awesome thanks to our guides and snow that carved like butter


----------

